# Has anyone shipped wheels and tires with the USPS.



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

woudld like to know who has done it and did you box or just shrink wrap.. 

i have a wheel and tire package i am putting on ebay and can get a discount threw work by shipping with the postoffice there regular rates are slightly under UPS and FEDex and with the discount i can pass that threw to the buyer to help with the auction by affering a cheaper shippign option.. 

i've shipped manyboxes but nothing this big and 4 at that rought estimate has the boxes at 26x26x11 and about 57lbs per box.. 

with UPS or fedex i can have them schedule a pickup with USPS i think they do the same but have never done it that way..


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

no way the post office is cheaper there is no way anything over like 10lbs with them is just insane 

go with fedex they are cheaper the ups


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

my estimate with all 3 shipped from NJ to Cali.. 

4 boxes 26x26x11 60lbs est.. 
UPS $311.00 
Fedex $263.00 
USPS $240.00 

i get a discount with all three threw my job but a bigger discount with USPS then fedex or UPS..


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

keep in mind if something happens a well dealing with sups and a claim is a nightmare and you will get no where and it will take months 

go with fedex, or offer they guy and fully disclose that if something happens it is not your fault 

i deal with all three on a daily basis fedex is the easiest to deal with and the sups is a disaster to deal with ups is ok but its a process


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

i deal with all 3 also. i'm a shipping receiving manager for my company.. 

sadly we ship 75% with UPS, about 20% with fedex and 5% with USPS and we put in more claims and customer call on our fedex shipments.. some of the stuff is stupid. shipping 2 boxes and 1 getting there tuesday the other getting there thursday.. i can't tell you how many time that has happen and i'm not talking small box misplaced stuff i'm talking 98% of what we ship is 30x18x12 and 55lbs. misplacing a 55lb box for a few says is a head shaker.. then we have to deal with the customer calling asking were the 2nd box is.. 

but we get discounts with all 3.. just would like to pass along the discount to the buyer and reduce shipping cost.. with our discount i could save another 35$ or so on USPS. 

thanks for the info the discloser..


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

onequickg60 said:


> i deal with all 3 also. i'm a shipping receiving manager for my company.


 then you should know who to use 

ups is hit or miss when there is a problem its a hassle it usually gets dealt with quickly but still its a process 

maybe its because we are a new fedex customer but we havent had any issues yet 

i honestly wouldnt trust usps with anything of value


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

we don't ship anythign big with USPS biggest daily package is 18x18x12 up to 25lbs.. all the big heavy stuff goes with UPS and FEDex mainly because the have daily pickups.. we give our small boxes to our normal mail man.. 

i'll weight my options its wheels i just have to package them up really good regardless of who i ship with to prevent damage..


----------



## weldeini (Jul 21, 2019)

*shipping though usps is awesome*



onequickg60 said:


> woudld like to know who has done it and did you box or just shrink wrap..
> 
> i have a wheel and tire package i am putting on ebay and can get a discount threw work by shipping with the postoffice there regular rates are slightly under UPS and FEDex and with the discount i can pass that threw to the buyer to help with the auction by affering a cheaper shippign option..
> 
> ...


 I just shipped 2 tires from MI to CA w/ usps....and it was just over 30$ and you can ship without a box.......it however took 17 days for them to arrive ......


----------

